# Drivers hitting on riders



## Upset female Uber rider (Feb 17, 2019)

Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he “wouldn’t let a girl like me go out alone” as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I’m a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he’s a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn’t reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sounds like he’s just getting himself some job benefits to me


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he "wouldn't let a girl like me go out alone" as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he's a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn't reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


If you still have time, go back and do *paragraph formatting*. Your readers will appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he "wouldn't let a girl like me go out alone" as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he's a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn't reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


Did you report this driver to Uber using the app?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he "wouldn't let a girl like me go out alone" as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he's a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn't reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


Agreed with everything you said if it's true. Flirting should only be mutual and not one sided, and never with drunk riders.

P.S. Use paragraphs please. It makes my reading more pleasurable.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

You shouldn't be hanging out on this forum....if you were my lady, I'd treat you better


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Not defending the driver in any way but expecting professional drivers @UBER's mickey mouse rates isn't going to work out...

In 2019, drivers get paid less than any time in the last 30 years, including the last 8 years uber has been running.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

At this moment I'm a bit iffy about this post... why would an Uber rider find this place, go through the bother of setting up an account, and type all that?

It's much easier (and more satisfying?) to report the alleged drive-- because (as we've all seen) he would likely come here, start a new thread, and write a huge dense confusing page with minimal punctuation about how he got deactivated!


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he "wouldn't let a girl like me go out alone" as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he's a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn't reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


It goes both ways. I'm sick & tired of female pax flirting with me, touching me, & constantly breaking my no talking rule just because they're drunk & horny. Unfortunately I have no one to complain to about it...but it needs to stop!


----------



## Mainiac1991 (Aug 26, 2018)

Dr. Ford? Is that you?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Not defending the driver in any way but expecting professional drivers @UBER's mickey mouse rates isn't going to work out...
> 
> In 2019, drivers get paid less than any time in the last 30 years, including the last 8 years uber has been running.


I agree I demand a decent wage to harass women


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he "wouldn't let a girl like me go out alone" as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he's a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn't reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


This is not Uber. It's an independant forum for drivers to hang out. You need to contact Uber.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

He lied. He is no manager who is an uber driver as *all drivers* are independent contractor.

You can't control what someone say just as someone can't control what you say.

You can only protect yourself, have an escort with you next time.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Her lied. He is no manager who is an uber driver as *all drivers* are independent contractor.


Are you saying you know for a fact that there are no Uber employees who are also drivers?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

mmn said:


> Are you saying you know for a fact that there are no Uber employees who are also drivers?


I seen Dara K drive!


----------



## Humphrey (Aug 18, 2018)

As you can tell from my Avatar ( it's my real photo ) I'm quite a hunk. I get hit on by my female passengers regularly.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> Did you report this driver to Uber using the app?


That should have been your FIRST response to this jerk...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

mmn said:


> Are you saying you know for a fact that there are no Uber employees who are also drivers?


Maybe in India.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

This week took a former U/l driver to work. He got deactivated from Lyft and now temporarily he is not driving for uber due to Vehicle issue( pays 600/month on a 2010 vehicle)
Nice guy, gave no problems
He said he works late night , early mornings, has smoked weed with pax's, tries to get phone numbers from females who go to clubs , made close to 1000 per week, before Lyft deactivated him
He once went to airport , and slept from 11 pm to 7 am, waiting for a ping
Hitting on female pax is normal , and that is why at least 10% drivers sign up. Money is secondary


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

mbd said:


> This week took a former U/l driver to work. He got deactivated from Lyft and now temporarily he is not driving for uber due to Vehicle issue( pays 600/month on a 2010 vehicle)
> Nice guy, gave no problems
> He said he works late night , early mornings, has smoked weed with pax's, tries to get phone numbers from females who go to clubs , made close to 1000 per week, before Lyft deactivated him
> He once went to airport , and slept from 11 pm to 7 am, waiting for a ping
> Hitting on female pax is normal , and that is why at least 10% drivers sign up. Money is secondary


I used to drive for uber and lyft too. Now it's a taxi cab, and women want my cell number daily, and sometimes they want to pay the meter with their mouth.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I keep my conversations profession but people meet their significant other at work all the time. Theres nothing wrong if a spark is felt. Now I'm sure some drivers push it with every cute rider they get but I personally don't think theres anything wrong if a driver and pax connected and exchaged numbers to get together for date at a latter time.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I used to drive for uber and lyft too. Now it's a taxi cab, and women want my cell number daily, and sometimes they want to pay the meter with their mouth.


It's a whole different scenario if the woman is the one hitting on you, not the other way around. That's not what this thread is about.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> At this moment I'm a bit iffy about this post... why would an Uber rider find this place, go through the bother of setting up an account, and type all that?
> 
> It's much easier (and more satisfying?) to report the alleged drive-- because (as we've all seen) he would likely come here, start a new thread, and write a huge dense confusing page with minimal punctuation about how he got deactivated!


I just immediately assumed it was AveragePerson in a new troll account as I perused the wall of text in the OP.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

First of all we need a picture of you, otherwise this thread is waste of time !


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he "wouldn't let a girl like me go out alone" as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he's a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn't reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


You lost me at Employee Handbook...
Really???
Type what you just typed on the fùb r app and you'll see what type of regional manager there is, quickly.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> It's a whole different scenario if the woman is the one hitting on you, not the other way around. That's not what this thread is about.


Just to be fair, sexual harrasment goes both ways.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I used to drive for uber and lyft too. Now it's a taxi cab, and women want my cell number daily, and sometimes they want to pay the meter with their mouth.


Not!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> He lied. He is no manager who is an uber driver as *all drivers* are independent contractor.
> 
> You can't control what someone say just as someone can't control what you say.
> 
> You can only protect yourself, have an escort with you next time.


Uber employees are not allowed to drive


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

2Cents said:


> You lost me at Employee Handbook...
> Really???
> Type what you just typed on the fùb r app and you'll see what type of regional manager there is, quickly.


She/he/it meant to say _independent contractor handbook_


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> She/he/it meant to say _independent contractor handbook_:biggrin:


Oh, you mean the one called "How to pick up chicks the EASY way, become an Uber driver!"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he "wouldn't let a girl like me go out alone" as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he's a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn't reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


Unfortunately not all drivers read the employee handbook.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Employee. Yea, that's it.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Unfortunately not all drivers read the employee handbook.


" Don't worry. Here at Uber, rider safety is paramount. We are hard at work transcribing our IC handbook into various other languages so the majority of our driver partners can actually read it. We expect it to be finished by 2022. In the meantime, here is a coupon for the OP for one free McDonald's soda or coffee via UberEats. We will have our Buffalo, NY regional manager deliver it right to your front door."

/Resolved


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> He lied. He is no manager who is an uber driver as *all drivers* are independent contractor.
> 
> You can't control what someone say just as someone can't control what you say.
> 
> You can only protect yourself, have an escort with you next time.


Actually, at,a certain level, Uber employees have to do a shift every month or so. They have to accept every ping, and cannot cancel except for cause. Their dashcam footage is reviewed.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I doubt he was a regional manager, they dont have regional managers. If the person who your expecting is NOT who you get DONT GET IN!

It helps both yours and the drivers safety, and it will help drivers not get pissed for taking the wrong pax. If you really felt uncomfortable call 911 or a friend. You need to be smarter when you go clubbing.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he "wouldn't let a girl like me go out alone" as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he's a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn't reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


We would need a picture of you to see if the story is true. Maybe he was the man of your dreams and you just let him get away.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he "wouldn't let a girl like me go out alone" as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he's a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn't reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


Get over it.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

If your story is actually true, I hope you contacted support to report the driver, and that he gets deactivated. This driver is in my market so that means less competition for me.

However, I smell a troll bridge. There is no Uber driver manual and there certainly aren't any Uber regional managers that also drive. On one of the few rides I have actually taken the driver said "my drivers" more than once. When I asked him about it, he said he was a salaried regional manager who was in town to oversee the rollout of pool here. That was 8 months ago. There is no pool. Uber drivers have loads of made up stories so they don't have to keep telling their same boring story over and over.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Did you lead him on?
Before you answer that think about what you were wearing.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

It's like the band A-ha.
One single hit, then you don't hear from (or about) them again.

Single-hit wonders seem to be mushrooming on UP.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Perks, if you dont like it get out. My car my rules.

Its kinda funny bc pax have no idea that i have had sex where they are sitting like 100 times. Theres literslly fluids everywhere, its my car i don't care. Just adds character.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

gross...


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Its actually perfectly legal, what i do in my car on my free time is my business. Yeah like im gonna sanatize my car, i do not care.

You also might not want to touch my mouse and keyboard or sit in my computer chair. Im also not gonna sanatize those for strangers.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You learn something new each day.

"A pair of black, silk knickers, owned by the legendary pop tart Britney Spears, were snapped up at a Christie's auction in New York today for $959,051, making them the most expensive panties in the world"


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

As a driver I hate it when women cancel me because I'm a male, or when they get in and you can just tell all they're thinking is that I'm a psycho. Like I have nothing better to do. No, I'm just an ugly loser driving you from point A to point B. I don't want to talk to you any more than you want to talk to me. Please do us both a favor and start talking about something stupid with me just to make the time go by quicker. Don't ask for music because the lyrics are 99% chance going to be something awkward to hear. That's why it's better to talk about stupid crap. Thank you come again. Oh, and tip me so I can quit sooner and you'll have a higher chance of getting a hot lesbian driver.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Uber employees are not allowed to drive


That's a problem right there. There should be a mandatory # of hours for employees to drive per year, can be very small, so they know what's what.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

What are you supposed to do when the female PAX hit on you?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Just over three days later, this is still a new account with a single posting.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I wouldn't complain if someone of the opposite sex hit on me even if she was 60 years old.. I was even flattered when I believe a gay dude did. 24 years of faithfull marriage has a way of breaking your spirit...


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

Fake, incendiary post that has been run through Google translate. The only post from this user. Are you Russian, Chinese, or DPRK?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> Perks, if you dont like it get out. My car my rules.
> 
> Its kinda funny bc pax have no idea that i have had sex where they are sitting like 100 times. Theres literslly fluids everywhere, its my car i don't care. Just adds character.


Hence your screen name


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> What are you supposed to do when the female PAX hit on you?


You are supposed to "hit that" then come back and share all the details... post a video or it never happened!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe.
> 
> It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare


A few clarifications here.

As a passenger, you have the right to report any misbehaved drivers. Having said that, please be aware that each "investigation" that Uber launches against its drivers is always in favour of passengers. A substantial amount of drivers has been removed from the driving platform because of falsified accusations.

Second, we drivers are NOT employees of Uber. We NEVER receive any W2, benefit packages or medical insurance.

In contrast, Uber could not care less about misbehaved passengers. Not long after started driving Uber, I picked up a man whom initiated a sexually explicit conversation. Instead of saying "Hi / How are you", he greeted me with "I have been waiting for an Asian chick driver". Despite that I had expressed my discomfort about his behaviours, he asked me multiple times about my sexual habits and preferences. Until a point that he said "Nothing serves him better than *__** Asian ___ *" (fill in the blanks yourself), I could not take that anymore.

Fortunately, there was a police patrol car on the way to his destination. The moment I turned on the hazard light, he intimidated me with "Don't do anything stupid, I know your license plate number." At that time, I didn't have a dash camera so the only thing the officers could do was to "invite" him to exit my car and one of the officers handed me his card in case Uber required any further information.

The ridiculous part? Uber has simply sent me a canned response and offered "We have instructed our system not to pair you with this rider in the future". Is that a @@@@ joke? Until when an assault takes place before this man is banned from using Uber?

Apologize here if any members on this forum found this thread was hijacked. I couldn't feel less aggrieved in addition to the recent pay-cuts.


----------



## UbrbU (Feb 6, 2019)

Those drivers usually end up here: http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents#sexualassaults


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

UbrbU said:


> Those drivers usually end up here: http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents#sexualassaults
> 
> View attachment 299097
> 
> ...


Posts like this are a reminder thst driving for uber is a liability.

Always have a dashcam. With all the fluids you probabally have in your backseat you will fail a dna test so at least have a camera!


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

If you have any game, you won't need to do stuff like this, I've had lots of ladies either full blown invite me to their night out, or upstairs to their apartment or house, sometimes I've declined and other times not, what happens after the ride ends and your offline is your business, just be careful and save it for the second date.


----------



## UbrbU (Feb 6, 2019)

loophole said:


> If you have any game, you won't need to do stuff like this, I've had lots of ladies either full blown invite me to their night out, or upstairs to their apartment or house, sometimes I've declined and other times not, what happens after the ride ends and your offline is your business, just be careful and save it for the second date.


Don't shit where you eat period!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Get over it.


I agree....in 15 years she'll be missing get hit on


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

UbrbU said:


> Don't shit where you eat period!


Again, I'm offline, Uber doesn't own me or my life


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

loophole said:


> Again, I'm offline, Uber doesn't own me or my life


Not only that but hes an independent contractor! Uber needs to stop trying to treat us like employees. If its my private car and my gf and i had cosensual in the backseat, im not going to sanatize that seat. I dont care its my car and its perfectly legal.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Upset female Uber rider said:


> Just unprofessional to have a male driver try to flirt and ask about relationship status with a young women late at night, especially going as far to saying he "wouldn't let a girl like me go out alone" as a derogatory statement about my boyfriend and how he would treat me better. No Uber driver male or female should use this job as an opportunity to pick someone up romantically or physically. I'm a young female getting a ride at 2 am and the driver knew I had been drinking and his actions and words made me feel unsafe. He told me he was the regional manager and then spent the rest of the time trying to talk about my love life. Saying he's a southern man who was raised differently than my boyfriend implicating he was better suited for me. Also to weirdly bring up that Brittany Spears sold her used panties to some guy. The whole thing was awkward and made me feel uncomfortable and unsafe. With all the news stories about Uber and your companies response trying to create a better safer image doesn't reflect the services provided. It should be in your employee handbook that drivers under no circumstances should ever flirt with, try to pick up, or inquire about intimate relationship status of their fare. Especially someone who is not just a regular employee but in management. Also my original diver was a woman but than changed to him, as a manager can he see a female rider and hijack the fare for himself because that is sketchy.


Sorry to hear you had a bad Uber experience. Obviously his behavior was awful and should be reported.


----------



## UbrbU (Feb 6, 2019)

loophole said:


> Again, I'm offline, Uber doesn't own me or my life


You don't get it. If you hook up with your drunk passengers, you are taking advantage of them. Eventually, one of them will own you.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

No, YOU dont "get it". Again, I said to save it for the SECOND date, clearly you have some type of personal problem and you're having a problem with reading comprehension, they are the ones inviting, I'm not worried one bit. thanks for the "input" though :j. How is it any different from being at any event whilst people are "drunk"? Are those people equally guilty or at risk? The stories you posted are idiot perverted drivers, that's not me, I can't help it if they want my number etc..


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

njn said:


> You learn something new each day.
> 
> "A pair of black, silk knickers, owned by the legendary pop tart Britney Spears, were snapped up at a Christie's auction in New York today for $959,051, making them the most expensive panties in the world"


I wouldn't pay $959,051 for her panties even if she was still in them!


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Which word in the dictionary is spelled incorrectly?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

4,100+ rideshare trips.
Estimated 10,000+ taxi trips.

Not once have I ever hit on a passenger but I've been hit on at least a dozen times.



itsablackmarket said:


> As a driver I hate it when women cancel me because I'm a male, or when they get in and you can just tell all they're thinking is that I'm a psycho. Like I have nothing better to do. No, I'm just an ugly loser driving you from point A to point B. I don't want to talk to you any more than you want to talk to me. Please do us both a favor and start talking about something stupid with me just to make the time go by quicker. Don't ask for music because the lyrics are 99% chance going to be something awkward to hear. That's why it's better to talk about stupid crap. Thank you come again. Oh, and tip me so I can quit sooner and you'll have a higher chance of getting a hot lesbian driver.


I kind of feel like this. I seem to get canceled on a lot by younger female riders who are a different ethnicity than me.

I just feel like telling them "I'm only here to drive you to your destination. I'm 15-20 years older than you and I have thousands of trips and a rating over 4.9. If I were some pervert who was going to hit on you do you really think I'd still be here after completing all these trips?"


----------

